# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Keel, neus, oor >  Hooikoorts

## lincy

Beste mijn vriend heeft veel last van hooikoorts en neemt hiervoor pilletjes nu heb ik gehoord dat je ook met een spuitje de hooikoorts kan laten stoppen is dit zo?

mvg .

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo lincy,

Ik heb even voor informatie voor je opgezocht en kwam op het volgende;
*Immunotherapie: het aanpakken van de oorzaak van hooikoorts*
Immunotherapie (allergievaccinatie) is een behandeling die niet alleen de klachten bestrijdt maar ook de onderliggende oorzaak van de hooikoorts aanpakt. Bij deze behandelingsvorm kan een hooikoortspatiënt ongevoelig worden gemaakt voor de pollen waar hij gevoelig voor is.
Bij immunotherapie wordt een allergeenoplossing aan het lichaam toegediend. Hierdoor treedt er gewenning op en wordt de gevoeligheid voor bijvoorbeeld stuifmeel minder. Het eigen afweersysteem wordt "geherprogrammeerd" zodat er geen (of bijna geen) allergische reactie meer optreedt.
Allergievaccinatie is de enige behandeling die niet alleen de symptomen van hooikoorts bestrijdt maar ook daadwerkelijk de onderliggende oorzaak van de allergie aanpakt. Al in het eerste jaar van behandelen zullen de hooikoortsverschijnselen veel minder zijn, maar om een langdurig effect te verkrijgen, is het belangrijk de therapie ten minste drie jaar voort te zetten. Als na deze periode de allergievaccinatie wordt gestopt, ben je in de meeste gevallen voor lange tijd van je allergieklachten af of zijn de verschijnselen in ieder geval sterk verminderd.
Deze behandelingsvorm wordt al jarenlang succesvol ingezet als allergiebehandeling, bijvoorbeeld bij een allergie voor bijen en wespen, en kan worden onderverdeeld in drie verschillende toedieningsvormen: injecties, druppels en tabletten.
*Injecties*
Bij toediening via injecties worden gedurende de eerste fase (de instelfase) wekelijks een onderhuidse injectie toegediend, waarbij de dosering steeds wordt verhoogd. De injecties vinden plaats bij de arts. Is de hoogste dosering bereikt, dan hoef je slechts éénmaal per maand naar de arts om een injectie te krijgen (de onderhoudsfase). Al in het eerste jaar van behandelen zullen de klachten veel minder zijn. Om een langdurig effect te verkrijgen, is het belangrijk de therapie ten minste drie jaar voort te zetten.
*Druppels*
Bij deze toediening worden druppels van een allergeenoplossing onder de tong toegediend. De druppels moeten één tot meerdere minuten onder de tong worden gehouden waarna het kan worden doorgeslikt.
*Tabletten*
Er is nu ook immunotherapie in tabletvorm verkrijgbaar waarbij de oorzaak van een graspollenallergie wordt aangepakt. Bij deze toedieningsvorm leg je éénmaal daags een tabletje onder de tong. Het tabletje smelt binnen enkele seconden. 
_(Bron; hooikoorts.info)_
Ik denk dat je dit bedoelde, dus ik hoop dat je wat aan de informatie hebt en dat je vriend op deze manier af kan komen van zijn (ergste) symptomen! Heel veel succes!

Lieve groet, Luuss

----------

